# Fred and Iris's Babies <3



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello everyone! I've decided to start a thread chronicling the journey that my little cockatiel chicks are about to undertake. 

Here's some backstory: 
My pair recently had a clutch of 5 eggs. This is theirs and my 2nd clutch. It's a fairly new experience for all of us. My male's name is Fred and he's a sweet little normal grey split to cinnamon, lutino, and whiteface. My female's name is Iris, and she's a beautiful whiteface cinnamon lutino. They are both 2 1/2 years old and healthy as can be. 

They were great parents to their first clutch, 5 babies that they raised all by themselves. I couldn't have asked for a better pair of birds to accidentally breed. This time, their breeding wasn't quite as unexpected. 

Their first egg hatched 5/23/13, and I'm excited and yet anxious for what's to come. I'll try to post pictures everyday, but I'll probably end up updating every other day. I don't like to disturb the parents too much when they're sitting on delicate eggs and necks. 

Here's a photo of the parents + baby from previous clutch




And here's a picture of the new addition! I'm thinking it will end up being a normal grey like daddy, unless he has some more hidden splits.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Take a look at all that baby fuzz! Soo cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww cute pics


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Iris is the most. beautiful. tiel. ever!! and Fred is ultra cute too 
i just want to cuddle that chick


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Your tiels are beautiful.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So adorable 
Is one of your babies a whiteface lutino!!! I have always wanted that mutation


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments 

Baruch, the last clutch was a pure stroke of luck. I got 3 WF cinnamons and 2 WF lutinos. And there I was thinking that all the babies would come out looking like daddy bird. I'm glad I was wrong 

Here's a new update, the little baby is noticeably larger than it was yesterday. It's amazing how quickly cockatiel chicks develop. I'm going to refrain from naming the baby until it hits its 1 week mark. Just in case things don't go well (I worry all the time).


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

So cute


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

I am really jealous of you =) all my eggs were infertile.what do you use as nesting material ?


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Raazi, I use about 3 inches of aspen bedding in a cardboard box. My birds like to dig down to the floor so I put a few sheets of paper towels under them to cushion the floor.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello again! I'm surprised that I've actually been updating everyday! But Iris is getting really annoyed with my constant peeking in. 

The second baby hatched today! Here's a pic of the two siblings hugging.


Here are some pics of the new baby alone. He/she is so adorable!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

just looking at the eye color, I would say baby 2 is going to be a cinnamon.


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! your tiels are sooooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

4birdaNC, I wouldn't know, but you really made me think...if its a cinnamon, wouldn't it have to have the lutino gene as well? Daddy bird would've given it the lutino, cinnamon genes on his X1 chromosome. Since lutino and cinnamon are sexlinked, that would would mean that the baby would have to show for it if it were a male or female. Since the baby doesn't look like it has the classic red eyes of lutino it's probably a grey?
Hahaha cockatiel genetics are a lot of fun! I may be completely wrong, I'm just taking a wild, slightly educated guess here lol.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Pure white babies, how heavenly! Jealous!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

New update! The 3rd baby hatched today and surprise surprise, it's a whiteface!
Here are some pics of the 3 siblings. It's incredibly difficult to get a still photo of these guys. They're always moving around and dancing. 

Oldest --> Youngest


The baby on the left is the youngest, in the middle is the oldest, and the one on the right is the middle baby. 



This is the oldest baby



Middle baby



Youngest baby (it's so tiny and cute! )


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Your so lucky! I want the white one(actually I want them all lol)
What are the chicks dancing on- is it a towel


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah it's a towel. I set up a photo shoot area for them :lol:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Do they get cold, how long do you usually take them out for, what do you do when the parents see the chicks missing


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

they're beautiful! nice to get a little whiteface


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks ollieandme! 

Baruch, I take them out for about 2-3 minutes so they don't get chilled. Mom and dad don't really care if they see the babies outside. As long as the babies are put back into the box they'll feed them. I know they won't abandon the babies. They trust me enough to allow me to grab the babies out from right under them (although I try to get them out of the box first).


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

New update! These guys are growing fast. 











5 days old today





3 days old today





1 day old today




I'm going to start using a marble in these pictures so I can show size comparisons. That way, I can remember how tiny they were when they first hatched 

Hope you all enjoyed these pictures!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

they are so cute i want to see how the whiteface will turn out


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's a new update for everyone. I had a few scares but all is well with the little ones. I still worry about whether or not the youngest are getting enough food. But, the parents are very good at their job!
In case I haven't repeated myself enough, it's very difficult for me to get a good still photo of them. They dance constantly. Enjoy!

Here they are with a wooden bead that's 1 inch in diameter.





Here's the oldest at 7 days old. His eyes are starting to open and he is HUGE compared to the youngest baby. 





Here's the 5 day old probably normal grey baby. 





Here's the 3 day old whiteface (possibly cinnamon) baby





And here's the youngest so far, at 1 day old. She's a whiteface lutino, that I know for sure. She'll probably be cinnamon too.

This baby is FEISTY. She rolls around like crazy and is very very noisy. She's like a little lion.





So there are the babies so far. One more to go! I heard it peeping a few hours ago, so it should be popping out within the day! I'm excited to see what the last baby will look like


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

They're just gorgeous! How precious is it that their personalities are already showing?!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Just a quick update from the phone! Here ya go, the little babes have a new sibling again. All 5 have hatched!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Yay!! Mum and dad must be busy


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay, boy, this will be a really long post. I've been taking lots of pictures, I just haven't been posting them. So, I'm sorry, in advance, for the length of this post. I'll be showing growth progressions of each baby, from oldest to the youngest. I hope you all enjoy!
(This will take me a while, so I'm probably going to take breaks in between each post)

Baby #1

8 days





9 days





10 days





12 days





13 days





15 days





16 days





18 days





19 days


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that is so gorgeous! i want him\her  a little cinnamon


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Baby #2
From what I can see, this baby and baby #1 are cinnamon split to whiteface and pied.

6 days





7 days




8 days





10 days





11 days




13 days





14 days





16 days





17 days


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Baby #3
I'm thinking it'll be a wf grey split to pied

4 days




5 days




6 days




8 days




9 days




11 days




12 days




14 days




15 days


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Baby #3 

Here's the one and only wf lutino

2 days



3 days




4 days




6 days




7 days



9 days




10 days




12 days




13 days


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

And last but not least 

Baby #5
I'm thinking it'll be another cinnamon or a normal grey.

Newly hatched




1 day 




2 days 




4 days




5 days 




7 days




8 days




10 days




11 days


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are SOOO beautiful
I want the whiteface lutino SOOO badly


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

They're so cute! I can't wait until Jersey and Patience have their first clutch with me!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL I messed up a few times with the pictures. When I get home I'll fix those


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They are SOO little! and grow so fast! Wow  :innocent:


----------

